# DSL Router langsam mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung



## geistgesicht (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen DSL Router (den ich von o2 bekommen habe) von Hand (also nicht über die beiliegende Software) mit WPA2 verschlüsselt. Danach wurde die Internetverbindung extrem langsam - telefonieren mit Skype ging z.B. gar nicht mehr. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, woran das liegt?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!


----------



## Jabba-deHut (5. Februar 2008)

Was sagt denn Die Signalstärke? (zb Netstumbler zum "messen" benutzen)
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die Signalstärke recht schlecht ist und bei WGA2 die Pakete evtl größer sind als unverschlüsselt, was dazu führen würde, dass bei fehlerhaften Pakteten mehr Daten erneut übertragen werden müssen als zuvor.
Aber das ist nur ein Schuß ins Blaue...

Siehts denn anders aus wenn Du die beiliegende Software dazu benutzt?


----------



## geistgesicht (5. Februar 2008)

Hi,

die Signalstärke ist "hervorragend" - ich bin fast immer in der Nähe des Routers. Und die Software wollte ich eigendlich nicht benutzen, da ich bald auf Linux umsteigen werde. Ich werde sie trotzdem mal ausprobieren.

Grüße


----------

